# Latest S.F Muni Collision



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 6, 2009)

The San Jose Mercury News reports that a collision between an automobile and TWO streetcars on the San Francisco Muni's F Line on 8-3-09 resulted in the motor vehicle being "sandwiched" between the trains. F Line equipment consists of classic streetcars in paint schemes representative of the city railways that operated them.

Full story is HERE

EXCLUSIVE WRECK PHOTO:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, that's a little different than the wreck photo sent to me by a friend!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 6, 2009)

Streetcars in above photo (Thanks, HokieNav!):






Muni operates a number of these "Peter Witt" cars (built 1927-1930) from Milan, Italy. Car number is difficult to discern in wreck shot above, but may be this one.






This one's easier to peg: SF MUNI PCC "Torpedo" Double-End (St. Louis Car Co., 1948) 1007, in colors of Philadelphia Suburban Transit Co.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> The San Jose Mercury News reports that a collision between an automobile and TWO streetcars on the San Francisco Muni's F Line on 8-3-09 resulted in the motor vehicle being "sandwiched" between the trains. F Line equipment consists of classic streetcars in paint schemes representative of the city railways that operated them.
> Full story is HERE
> 
> EXCLUSIVE WRECK PHOTO:


"What a revolting development Ollie!"Good stuff Whooz,have you thought of a reality show,Comedy Central needs talent,

re-runs of Colbert and John Stewart are getting old!Really enjoy your posts, you should be on the stage,one is leaving

from the Wells Fargo stop on Market Street shortly! :lol: (and imagine the surprise of the motormen when the car

ran into them!!parallel parking indeed!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 8, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > The San Jose Mercury News reports that a collision between an automobile and TWO streetcars on the San Francisco Muni's F Line on 8-3-09 resulted in the motor vehicle being "sandwiched" between the trains. F Line equipment consists of classic streetcars in paint schemes representative of the city railways that operated them.
> ...


Aloha

Whooz is on Stage, he's been clowning around ever since I crossed paths with him ... Keep it up Patrick we all need a laugh or two.

Mahalo

Eric


----------

